# What is the capital of Russia?



## macdevster

Can one simply ask *Какая столица России?*

Or is it more like *Какой город столица России?*

Or something totally different?


----------



## Sobakus

_Какая_ has to refer to one of the nouns in the immediate context (never an omitted noun), which being _столица_ (due to grammatical agreement) literally results in either "which capital" or "what is the capital like". This will be understood (especially with the preposition _у_ instead of plain genitive), but regarded as very sloppy speech. Your second variant is correct.


----------



## MIDAV

They look correct to me, both of them, with the second version being more formal. As for the preposition, I think some people would prefer *в* instead of *у* (as in Какая столица в России? or Какая в России столица?). 

And I cannot think of anything "totally different" to convey the same question.


----------



## Q-cumber

None of the above variants sounds well to me. You can ask either "Где находится столица России?" or "Какой город является столицей России?" Another opinion would be "Как называется столица России?"  (What's the name of Russian's capital city).

"Какая столица у России ?" Is OK, but rather colloquial.


----------



## Vadim K

Q-cumber said:


> You can ask "Какой город является столицей России?" Another opinion would be "Как называется столица России?"  (What's the name of Russian's capital city).



I vote for these two options.


----------



## abracadabra!

With questions like this, I realize how difficult Russian is.

The answer is: it depends on what you want. I might find myself asking, in the middle of other sentences: "столица Ирана -- это что?" That means I'm having a temporary trouble in formulating my thoughts, and I just need to pick up a quick fact. That's unlikely to be the case with me wishing to know what is the capital of Russia, because I usually remember what city it is. If I ever do say that, others would think I'm having a moment of being tired, I just can't think really quickly now, perhaps I have not slept for a day or two. If I am a child who reads the maps of the world for the first time, I might ask: "а в Чехии какая столица?" This question lets others think I am just curious. It works for adults, too; but usually Russian adults already know the capital of Russia (as opposed to Prague), so the question sounds extremely weird when applied by Russians to Moscow, or maybe like a kind of punchline, irony. If I'm trying to examine whether someone is erudite, I would simply ask: "назови мне столицу Афганистана". This question, naturally, is absolutely inappropriate in the other contexts. But it's absolutely appropriate with Moscow, because the preconditions for this question make sense: I can always check whether someone has had proper education in their primary school...

Yes, Russian is an awfully difficult language.


----------



## Q-cumber

abracadabra! said:


> With questions like this, I realize how difficult Russian is.
> 
> The answer is: it depends on what you want. I might find myself asking, in the middle of other sentences: "столица Ирана -- это что?" That means I'm having a temporary trouble in formulating my thoughts, and I just need to pick up a quick fact. That's unlikely to be the case with me wishing to know what is the capital of Russia, because I usually remember what city it is. If I ever do say that, others would think I'm having a moment of being tired, I just can't think really quickly now.....


Would this be a useful piece of information for a language learner? 



> That's unlikely to be the case with me wishing to know what is the capital of Russia, because I usually remember what cityit is


 It depends. Imagine that a time machine brings you into the XXIII (you're writing a sci-fi novel).  Would you still know the name of Russia`s capital city? Or let`say you`re participating in some kind of historical game. You are placed into March, 1918...   We can suggest some other situations when you might not clearly know what is the capital of Russia.


----------



## abracadabra!

I'll ignore here the philosophical question (if you like, please write me a message), I'll just make some comments on the phrases.

1) столица России -- это что? Well, I mean a quick doubt: you think everyone knows it, and you just don't want to distract yourself from the main conversion. Perhaps you'll just asking yourself. That's not the case when you have come to another epoch and are curious. When you have spent some time in that epoch, you can use that to say you don't like the idea that the capital of Russia is Novosibirsk: make the appearance you can't become really used to it.

2) где находится столица России (Ирана, Турции...) I take this to mean: "where is Tehran?".

3) "Какой город -- столица России?" "Какой город является столицей России?" "Как называется столица России?" too formal, I think.


----------



## igusarov

macdevster said:


> Or something totally different?


Teacher to a 7-year-old pupil: "Назови мне столицу России".
Host to a participant of a TV trivia show, where time is precious: "Столица России?"


----------



## MIDAV

Q-cumber said:


> Какой город является столицей России?


Why do we even have to mention "город"? It might sound better, but it's not part of the original question, and I don’t see what makes in necessary in the Russian version.

Talking sci-fi, I'm writing a novel about a future where no city has survived a planetary-scale disaster. Everybody lives in domes, for example. One of the domes serves as the capital. Would you still use "город"?

It doesn’t even have to be in the future. Take a place like Monaco or Singapore for example. Technically, they are nations that can have capitals.

When I think about it, the closest question you can construct in Russian would be "Что является столицей России?". Sounds a bit unusual, but it's still a valid question that might serve its purpose in a certain context.


----------



## abracadabra!

MIDAV said:


> When I think about it, the closest question you can construct in Russian would be "Что является столицей России?". Sounds a bit unusual, but it's still a valid question that might serve its purpose in a certain context.


I have the impression that the philosophical post I deleted was useful, after all. Since it was also off-topic, I don't repeat it. I'd just say here this: why do we have to reconstruct the original question exactly or at least closely or remotely? In real life, we never do it. Мы примениваемся к обстоятельствам, а не к содержанию исходных фраз. I mean: we choose what to say by judging our condition, not by judging the sentence we are supposed to translate. We choose some phrase that does the work we want to be done. Actually, in real life we usually don't translate, but speak anew.

So, if the translation works in this very condition just as well as the original does, then it's fine. But if a sentence is never chosen in real life, then it's not fit for anything. (Cryptic situations aside.) The problem is, we don't know the condition. That's why we have so many answers, and no answer can be completely satisfactory for anyone, including the topic starter. So, I think that your attempt that I am quoting is not good: no-one ever says it in any situation that happens in habitual life. "Какая в России столица", which you proposed earlier, is fine, but it's not chosen _always_, so it does not answer the original question either. What I actually think is, the original question is incorrect.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

> why do we have to reconstruct the original question exactly or at least closely or remotely? In real life, we never do it.


  Best comment I've seen on here in a long time. Far too often we see nitpicking over translations along the lines of "such and such a word or phrase expresses the sense of the Russian word or phrase more accurately." The trouble is usually that no native speaker would say the "improved" version.

With due deference to the fact that _*you*_ are the native speakers, in my (хамбл ) opinion, ""Как называется столица России?" (as suggested by Q-cumber) is the obvious answer here, and the best by a country mile.   When we ask "what is the capital ...", we are not asking "is it a beehive, is it a pyramid, or is it a lake?" We're asking "what is the name of ...".


----------



## abracadabra!

But the next question is, which answer is most useful, rather than most correct, whether for the topic starter or for others... Well, you know better what people really ask when they speak in English, but I still think I don't know whether she really wanted to know how to ask for a capital's name.

In that case, she would imply that knowledge of its name is exactly what is lacking in my store of tools for solving my problems: Q-cumber's question does have this implication. For example, that is the case with Petrograd by the end of 1914: what really mattered was the name, not the city. I couldn't answer: St-Petersburg... Well, I am able to discover what is the city and what it's like by knowing its name, but people don't always go by this method, so again, the sentence does not work _always_, which was the problem with the other correct answers, too. They're all correct answers, but they don't answer the question: they don't provide any ground to stand up and continue learning. Unless, again, you were right guessing what her real question was.

Most likely, she had a grammar question that remained non-answered, because she didn't really formulate it. Maybe she didn't yet realize what her real question was, i. e. which was that question that should advance her past her current trouble.


----------



## MIDAV

Enquiring Mind said:


> Как называется столица России?


What is the official language of Russia = Как называется официальный язык России, right?
My understanding was we are discussing limitations of the Russian language.


----------



## Q-cumber

MIDAV said:


> What is the official language of Russia = Как называется официальный язык России, right?
> My understanding was we are discussing limitations of the Russian language.


Какой язык является  (признан) официальным  (государственным) в России?


----------



## abracadabra!

> My understanding was we are discussing limitations of the Russian language.


Limitations compared to what? My understanding was, we were trying to help ourselves and other people to solve some problems, like knowing how to speak Russian. I am given a situation, I should find out what to say. Rather than: I am given a concept, I should find out how to translate it. (That way, nothing ever works out, and every language is overwhelmingly limited, compared to most other languages: a tool that can do nearly nothing.) I.e., as far as I understand, this is not a philosophical forum, but a practical one...


----------



## Rosett

Я думаю, что прямой перевод: "Что является столицей России?" будет самым правильным с учётом английского, как предлагается MIDAV в п.10.


----------



## abracadabra!

Беда в том, что самый правильный перевод -- это не самый лучший... Например, самый правильный перевод этой фразы на английский (с учетом русского) -- это "what appears as a capital of Russia". Все страньше и страньше, не так ли?


----------



## Maroseika

I think, that Какая столица России? may sound strange just because this question is rarely asked in Russian, I mean - about Russia. At least Какая столица Габона? sounds quite natural for me.


----------



## Rosett

abracadabra! said:


> Беда в том, что самый правильный перевод -- это не самый лучший... Например, самый правильный перевод этой фразы на английский (с учетом русского) -- это "what appears as a capital of Russia". Все страньше и страньше, не так ли?


Хороший перевод просто обязан учитывать язык оригинала.

Кстати, Минобразования предлагает точно такой же вариант, образовывая  молодое поколение безотносительно английского:

*Кошелькова Т.В.*
sch1251s.mskobr.ru › files › ФГОС › 6_...
(Что является столицей России?) Дети отвечают на предложенные вопросы устно или письменно. (по желанию ...

Что же странного вы находите в данном примере?


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Какая столица Габона? sounds quite natural for me.


What do you think about: "Что является столицей Габона?"


----------



## abracadabra!

Rosett said:


> Что же странного вы находите в данном примере?


Ну, сам бы я так не сказал нигде, а в публикации он появился, вероятно, вследствие спешки... А вообще, этот пример -- это, по-моему, свидетельство в пользу того, что я постоянно здесь говорил: корректным переводом этой фразы могут быть самые разные предложения, даже самые неожиданные. И никакой перевод не является хоть в каком-нибудь очевидном смысле единственным, избранным, необходимым, то есть ответ на исходный вопрос не существует. Это не то же самое, что спросить: how do I say in Russian I love you (как на русский переводится -- "I love you"). Здесь есть только два самых очевидных ответа, их можно быстренько перечислить: "я люблю тебя" и "я тебя люблю".

Что касается правильности, то я не вижу никакой причины, по которой конструкция через связочный глагол -- правильная. Нет в ней никакой правильности потусторонней, происходящей не от мира сего, а из царства понятий. Если кто-то верит в потустороннее существование понятий, то может здесь заявить что угодно: все равно не проверишь, что там в потустороннем мире правильно. Потому, мне кажется, разумнее не верить в его существование. Что английская фраза оказалась именно так сказана, именно через связочный глагол -- это тоже не причина. Ведь англичане, американцы, австралийцы, канадцы, индусы и т. д. не специально так выражаются. Цели у них бывают какие-то свои (каждый раз разные). А ведь именно эти цели, грубо говоря, надо переводить. От лингвистических структур нам ни горячо, ни холодно, а цель высказывания -- это общечеловеческое, без нее никак человеку не обойтись. Я выше давал примеры, как много зависит от цели.

Собственно говоря, что я пытался сказать, но никак не получается -- это "контекст в студию!" Без него цели непонятны.


----------



## Rosett

abracadabra! said:


> Например, самый правильный перевод этой фразы на английский (с учетом русского) -- это "what appears as a capital of Russia".


Дословно (с максимально полным учётом русского) будет вполне приемлемая конструкция "what appears to be the capital of ...?"
Другое дело, что в отношении конкретно Москвы, России это может звучать странновато англоязычному уху, но и не стоит переоценивать его географические познания.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> What do you think about: "Что является столицей Габона?"


I think it's quite correct, but sounds very formal. In the everyday speech I'd rather expect: Какая (or even кто) столица Габона?
Intermediate version is Какой город столица Габона?


----------



## Rosett

abracadabra! said:


> Ну, сам бы я так не сказал нигде, а в публикации он появился, вероятно, вследствие спешки...


Не сказали бы, возможно, но всё же думается, что московскому департаменту образования виднее, как про столицу родную учеников спрашивать. Педагоги-русисты обычно довольно въедливые личности, особенно в аспекте своего предмета  ("_граммарнаци_"), а посеянное ими в головах недорослей знание взойдёт довольно скоро.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> I think it's quite correct, but sounds very formal.


Таких примеров в народе масса на любые столицы, а столичное минобразование на данной формулировке вопроса прямо-таки настаивает:

географическое положение великобритании - Главная
ck-30.mskobr.ru/.../geograficheskoe_polozhenie_veli...
4) *Что является столицей Уэльса?* 5) *Что является индустриальной столицей Англии?* 6) _*Что является столицей Шотландии*_?

*Что является столицей США?*
ssha.otdyhv.ru/.../41476/chto-yavlyaetsya-stolicey-ssh...
Прежде всего, скажите ребенку, что столицей США является Вашингтон. Ему будет полезно узнать, что город был основан в 1791 году, назван в честь ...

10 необычных фактов об Австралии - Fishki.net
fishki.net/1382569-10-neobychnyh-faktov-ob-avstrali...
Jan 11, 2015 - ... школьников, да и старичков иногда, со знанием географии Австралии. _*Что является столицей Австралии*_? Сидят, глазками хлопают.

Международный студенческий центр Содружество FAQ ...
www.commonwealth.in.ua/russian/faq.htm
_*Что является столицей Украины*_ и её народа? Киев, столица Украины, ...



Maroseika said:


> In the everyday speech I'd rather expect: Какая (or even кто) столица Габона?
> Intermeidate version is Какой город столица Габона?


"Кто столица Габона?" - фраза, совершенно аграмматичная, на мой взгляд. Она даже не гуглится - вот настолько.
Находится единичная правильная ссылка на предложенный в ОП вариант:
Какой город столица Габона - Анс4 - Ans4
rus.ans4.com/2073778/kakoy-gorod-stolitsa-gabona/
Ответ на вопрос *Какой город столица Габона?* - Столица Габона город Либревиль....


----------



## abracadabra!

Rosett said:


> Не сказали бы, возможно, но всё же думается, что московскому департаменту образования виднее, как про столицу родную учеников спрашивать. Педагоги-русисты обычно довольно въедливые личности ("_граммарнаци_"), особенно в аспекте своего предмета, а посеянное ими в головах недорослей знание взойдёт довольно скоро.


We're coming into dangerous soil, I think. First, those teachers give lessons to native Russians who don't need to be taught how to speak casual Russian; second, their subject is formal schooling, which plays a subsidiary, though important, role. Learning formal rules plays a role in training people to think abstractly, even though such rules don't really always enable us to use the language successfully: this is not mathematics which is "obviously correct" and therefore real... So, I think they pay attention to what might be important for their tasks, not for the tasks of those who want to know how people speak Russian casually. On the second thoughts, I agree with Maroseika. (#24)


----------



## Rosett

abracadabra! said:


> On the second thoughts, I agree with Maroseika. (#24)


What, do you agree with "Кто столица Габона?" ?


----------



## abracadabra!

I agree with: "I think it's quite correct, but sounds very formal." The rest of the message obviously needs to be corrected.


----------

